# Please Someone Help Me...



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

I was finally approved today, drove around a busy town for over an hour, no pings, which I understand can happen. Checked the rider app, I was nowhere to be found. Drove back to my neighborhood to double check with my girlfriend and roommate, nobody could see me on the map from their rider app (each with their own account and they could see several drivers in the area.) It literally said the closest driver was 8 minutes away but I'm online 10 feet away. Does anyone have experience with this? I emailed the miami partners hq but who knows how long that'll take to get a response... PS I tried re-logging, force closing the app and reopening it, and restarting my phone entirely.


----------



## Calhiker (Jun 25, 2015)

are you using the "uber partner" app, its different than the uber app. ios or android?


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes sir thanks for the response, Uber partner app for android. Even just reinstalled it. Got their "acceptance" text around 1 PM. Got ready and agreed to the terms on the app, and went online for the first time right after they finally approved everything after waiting for the pat 2 weeks. Drove around a bit and nothing. Now I've been online in the same spot for the past 4+ hours. I'm in a busy part of town, there are a few cars driving around this area but nothing ridiculous to the point where I'd fail to get a single ping. Without a doubt my car is not showing up on the rider app whatsoever. I'm baffled.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't believe what you see when it comes to cars on the rider app because it's bullshit. Look at response time when you're "offline", then go "online" and it should read 1 minute.


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

Ok just tried that, 11 mins at first, went offline, still at 11 mins, then came back online, stayed at 11 mins. Damn


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Email uber and ask them to check your account to be sure you are actually activated.


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah i emailed uber Miami, guess I gotta wait until office hours tomorrow for the response. Thanks a bunch for your help!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

You're welcome.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

check your GPS setting on your device...


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

GPS is good to go. The dot on the map was accurate throughout my whole ride. Love the tips in your signature. Gonna keep those in mind


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

you don't need to use a friends clients app to see if you are online,
you can use client app on your own device, if you are driving your car will be about one minute behind you..


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

If you don't show up on the customer app stay home. You are not online.

Logging completly off and signing (password too) back on the Android partner app has fixed this once before for me.


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

Yup, definitely an issue they will have to help (hopefully) resolve for me tomorrow. I also have been wondering, since I have an SUV which can seat 6 people, will I automatically receive Uber XL requests or do I have to opt in somewhere to drive XL?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Email Uber.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Did you or your friend pick uberXL on the client app?, maybe you are XL only, may be thats why no one sees you..


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

Tried both x and xl and even select several times, and still today im incrementally going online and trying again...no luck... even just reformatted my phone and emailed them again. This blows


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Have you tried wearing a tinfoil hat?


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh shit good point! I actually was wearing a red hat so I tried wearing a blue one, even no hat at all at one point. Stood on my head and spun around 3 times too. Never even thought about the tin foil though, I don't want to get my hopes up but I think that may be the problem!!!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

At least you're keeping your sense of humor. You'll need it for this gig.


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

Humor? The tin foil didn't work...any other suggestions?!?!

*heehee*


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

parkersking said:


> I was finally approved today, drove around a busy town for over an hour, no pings, which I understand can happen. Checked the rider app, I was nowhere to be found. Drove back to my neighborhood to double check with my girlfriend and roommate, nobody could see me on the map from their rider app (each with their own account and they could see several drivers in the area.) It literally said the closest driver was 8 minutes away but I'm online 10 feet away. Does anyone have experience with this? I emailed the miami partners hq but who knows how long that'll take to get a response... PS I tried re-logging, force closing the app and reopening it, and restarting my phone entirely.


Hello Parkersking ,
I had the same issue last week all week long because my vehicle didn't show on " customer app ". Uber doesn't get back to you anyways and when they do, they say reboot, bla bla bla.
This worked for me . For some reason the reboot or uninstall app doesn't work because for some reason it doesn't disconnect properly . Put your phone in airplane mode - and then connect to your WiFi at home or Starbucks etc. then try connecting your app, check on the customer app if your vehicle is visible ,switch it on and off ( your partner App ) and make sure there is a car that pops up and disappears . That should work , Uber never got back to me about my issue , they only sent me email , they are aware of the issue and working on it. You do have to make sure your active. Try it and good luck , let me know if it worked. I do this every time now to check if I'm up visible , they did have a new patch and update ..


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

No such luck, unfortunately.... I thank you for the detailed response. Any extra requirements or reasons you could think of that they might let me online but not service delray beach? And everything seems to be 100% active, do you know a specific place where it will show me a binary "active or not" for my whole account?


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

parkersking said:


> No such luck, unfortunately.... I thank you for the detailed response. Any extra requirements or reasons you could think of that they might let me online but not service delray beach? And everything seems to be 100% active, do you know a specific place where it will show me a binary "active or not" for my whole account?


Go into your partner Uber account and left side under Vehicles you should see 3 documents - Insurance & Registration & 19 Point inspection and these need to say all active , not pending !
If all active then the fastest response you get from Uber is .... go under the Uber Help and send to them that customers cannot text you or call you .... give them your number that you want on file ( I know it will be the same listed or that you gave them ... ) but (!) now they will look into it quickly and just give you a new google number but what it does it from their side might activate something that wasn't . If you have somewhere in notes to comment : write " am I activated for Palm Beach County " they sometimes over see that because some agents all over USA and don't know what is needed .
After if still help is needed : email :
[email protected]
[email protected]

Also I think you mention Android , there was a new update this morning , check which version you have .

Good luck !


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Cell phones don't use satellite GPS they use cell phone tower triangulation. So the tip another driver gave about another logging on and off to see if any car neAR by disappears may help. Sorry for ur issues.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

That happens once in a while. Rebooting has always helped me. It may be that you're not fully activated yet, hopefully it will get ironed out today  Oh, and don't drive around aimlessly in an SUV at these gas prices. Find a busy spot and stop and wait. Ack!


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks a bunch guys. I used the trick mentioned by UBERNJ61 and also asked if I'm activated in Palm Beach county. Sure enough they replied right away. She replied, however, by changing my "google voice" number, ignored my question about my activation, and then invited me to reply with any more issues. I replied with a better explanation of the situation, and have gotten no response. This support is truly absurd! Also emailed the Miami partners and the general [email protected] without any response so far


----------



## CrazyUberdriver (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't wait for tomorrow for a response, enter your problem under I found a lost article in my car.


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

Cant do that without any trips to click on I think, or am I wrong??? I sent another "drivers can call or text me" ticket.


----------



## aiseop (Jun 4, 2015)

It's insane how the people of this forum do Uber's JOB for them. Troubleshooting with their "contractors," offering assistance, tips, and support. Seriously, Uber gets soooo much from us for free.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Have you tired another device, just to see if it works.


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah I actually just tried it on my girl's phone, no luck. It's gotta be an account issue. This ****ing reply to my explanation of the issue (snuck again through 'Riders Can't Call/Text Me) just said "We do have a known issue right now with payment statements but I want to assure you that our team is actively looking into this and working to resolve it as quickly as we can" It's like the rep clicked "Apologize" then accidentally hit "Payment Statements" instead of "Technical Issue." I mean seriously what in the ****!!!!


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

And now the newest response: (oh thank god the holy ones have chosen to reply to a mere mortal like myself)

"Hi Parker,

Thanks for reaching out.

We've just double checked your account and it seems that everything is active and all your documents are approved.

You can now look directly on your phone to see which areas are the busiest. When you see these colored areas on the map, you'll know where demand is the highest.

-Areas in yellow are experiencing higher-than-normal demand.

-Areas in orange may surge soon.

-Areas in red are currently surging!

Keep an eye on this map to give you an idea of where it may be helpful for you to go next. Please let me know if there's anything else I can help with.

*Japhet Constancio Pameron"*

....I've been able to see all of that this whole time. And no, nothing has been changed. Same god damned issue.


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

parkersking said:


> And now the newest response: (oh thank god the holy ones have chosen to reply to a mere mortal like myself)
> 
> "Hi Parker,
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you still have problems.
Try again what I sent you with the airplane mode , take it step by step and make sure you don't show any connection with any carrier of yours , WiFi and then check if your car is visible or not , I needed to do this 2-3 times till it somehow unlocked. Good luck ! If I get a trip to Delrey ( I think your there ) I will see if I can meet you, try some things.


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

Still not working for me. This morning, they resent the welcome email and text, so I think they tried to reset the account. Im going to PM you ubernj61


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

parkersking said:


> I was finally approved today, drove around a busy town for over an hour, no pings, which I understand can happen.


I don't care what is after this from not being able to drive. Thank God as you DO NOT DRIVE AROUND LOOKING FOR PINGS. They find you! Read up at this forum before driving and losing money.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

parkersking said:


> And now the newest response: (oh thank god the holy ones have chosen to reply to a mere mortal like myself)
> 
> "Hi Parker,
> 
> ...


Well at least you're understanding how Uber support works so you'll be prepared when you start driving and have an issue...it took me a couple weeks to realize how truly awful it is.


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah holy cow. Its bad to the point where I would be happy if comcast acquired uber


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

parkersking said:


> Yeah holy cow. Its bad to the point where I would be happy if comcast acquired uber


Yeah and that's saying something. Lol


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Reboot. Turn your phone on and off. Check to make sure you can "see" yourself in the customer ap. Turning your driver ap on and off will make your car icon disappear and re-appear in the customer ap. If re-booting doesn't help and you can't see yourself on the passenger ap then stay home and watch a good movie.


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

I watched ex machina. Really good movie. I gave my account info to another forum member who actively drives Uber in the same county, he was not able to get my car to show up. And his phone works fine for his account. I was totally logged out while he made his attempt. Yet uber insists there is nothing wrong with the account, everything is clear and up to date, and proceeds to teach me how to read the map. Last night I chose 'add vehicle' and put in all my vehicle documents again, which are now pending. Hoping they see this and say what the hell theres a duplicate vehicle and actually look into my account or something. I am so desperate!!! Has anyone EVER gotten ahold of a sercice rep who tries to commincate with them beyond 3 emails back and forth? They all give up and ignore me


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

parkersking said:


> I watched ex machina. Really good movie. I gave my account info to another forum member who actively drives Uber in the same county, he was not able to get my car to show up. And his phone works fine for his account. I was totally logged out while he made his attempt. Yet uber insists there is nothing wrong with the account, everything is clear and up to date, and proceeds to teach me how to read the map. Last night I chose 'add vehicle' and put in all my vehicle documents again, which are now pending. Hoping they see this and say what the hell theres a duplicate vehicle and actually look into my account or something. I am so desperate!!! Has anyone EVER gotten ahold of a sercice rep who tries to commincate with them beyond 3 emails back and forth? They all give up and ignore me


On the day my app starting to work again was when I sent every service agent I received a email from , I sent the same email out to maybe 12 agents and asked for " your immediate help needed " that's when they didn't like it but someone helped , ask them to approve pending documents and help you get online. Someone responded to me that , " just because you sent multi emails doesn't mean it will go faster " hahaha, but it worked ! I must also say that although I had a IPhone 6 , I bought on that day an Android Galaxy S6.
Today I was thinking that maybe the Partner App and the customer App ,if on same phone might interfere , I use those apps now on seperate phones and always check that I'm 100% online.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

I say something is up with your Palm Beach County Inspection Form. Either its not completed, not approved, or the magic PBC switch has not been turned on. I bet if you head south to Broward (until the end of the month), you will start to see your own shadow in the uber app, as if your name is Punxsutawney Phil.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

parkersking said:


> Oh shit good point! I actually was wearing a red hat so I tried wearing a blue one, even no hat at all at one point. Stood on my head and spun around 3 times too. Never even thought about the tin foil though, I don't want to get my hopes up but I think that may be the problem!!!


^^^
LOL!
A great sense of humor... at least for the time being, will take you a long way in this business. 
Best of luck!

BTW... I've found that a foil Bowler is best for boosting the signal to my Bluetooth earpiece.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Adbam said:


> Cell phones don't use satellite GPS they use cell phone tower triangulation. So the tip another driver gave about another logging on and off to see if any car neAR by disappears may help. Sorry for ur issues.


^^^
My GPS on my Galaxy Note 3 works in areas where there is no cell service... like an area just outside of Nevada into Cali where for about 20 miles there's no cell service whatsoever. Works like a champ, and I invariably have Data turned off. 
And I don't have any GPS apps on my phone like waze... just Google Maps, and when I turn on Maps, the satellite icon up in the notification bar comes up and blinks and a toast comes up that tells me that Maps is connecting... or whatever it says... I hardly ever use it except to store addresses. 
Even GPS Status tells me how many satellites my phone is reading... usually between 12 and 18. 
If I ever need GPS, I use a dedicated GPS unit.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UBERNJ61 said:


> On the day my app starting to work again was when I sent every service agent I received a email from , I sent the same email out to maybe 12 agents and asked for " your immediate help needed " that's when they didn't like it but someone helped , ask them to approve pending documents and help you get online. Someone responded to me that , " just because you sent multi emails doesn't mean it will go faster " hahaha, but it worked ! I must also say that although I had a IPhone 6 , I bought on that day an Android Galaxy S6.
> Today I was thinking that maybe the Partner App and the customer App ,if on same phone might interfere , I use those apps now on seperate phones and always check that I'm 100% online.


^^^
It's probably the same agent going by seven different names.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

parkersking said:


> I watched ex machina. Really good movie. I gave my account info to another forum member who actively drives Uber in the same county, he was not able to get my car to show up. And his phone works fine for his account. I was totally logged out while he made his attempt. Yet uber insists there is nothing wrong with the account, everything is clear and up to date, and proceeds to teach me how to read the map. Last night I chose 'add vehicle' and put in all my vehicle documents again, which are now pending. Hoping they see this and say what the hell theres a duplicate vehicle and actually look into my account or something. I am so desperate!!! Has anyone EVER gotten ahold of a sercice rep who tries to commincate with them beyond 3 emails back and forth? They all give up and ignore me


^^^
I'm not even driving with Uber but one thing you said in your first post makes me wonder about something. 
Does the phone with the Uber partner app have the same number that you gave Uber, or did you maybe get the numbers switched around when you got two phones... the iPhone and the Galaxy?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

It's divine intervention. Gad hates Uber too. He's trying to warn you. You'll be sorry, I promise.


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

I finally got it. On Saturday, two agents both responded to a couple of my (2 billion) "Riders can't call me" requests, and they were both females who seemed to be actual human beings. They sent non-generic messages, both very differently written but similar in their message : "I'm here to fix this, it's ridiculous it took so long, I'm sorry, and you're right, let's begin by "reaccepting" everything on your account. Let me know if this works." Bam. Worked like a charm. Absurd it took me so long to get to anyone who would actually consider that maybe my idea would work... They're all about cutting costs, so I suggest they outsource their tech support to....drumroll please.... US! You guys and these miraculous 2 angels I FINALLY got to within their company helped me so much with such a dumb issue. It really took a week for them to actually consider and believe it might be something on their end and I'm not just a llama misusing my smartphone??? Thank you all!!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't thank us - or Uber.
You'll soon be envying men's-club dancers.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

You folks do know the PAX app is lame right?
How many calls do you get saying "Your car is spinning on the app, should I cancel?"
Or "your car has not moved it (10 seconds to 3 minutes) should I cancel?"

No, the customer app often goes down during times of heavy usage. As drivers we are used to working around the problems. 

As a customer you should not put too much trust in the app. If your ride was accepted, quit watching the damn PAX app and get outside to meet your driver in a safe spot.


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

parkersking said:


> I finally got it. On Saturday, two agents both responded to a couple of my (2 billion) "Riders can't call me" requests, and they were both females who seemed to be actual human beings. They sent non-generic messages, both very differently written but similar in their message : "I'm here to fix this, it's ridiculous it took so long, I'm sorry, and you're right, let's begin by "reaccepting" everything on your account. Let me know if this works." Bam. Worked like a charm. Absurd it took me so long to get to anyone who would actually consider that maybe my idea would work... They're all about cutting costs, so I suggest they outsource their tech support to....drumroll please.... US! You guys and these miraculous 2 angels I FINALLY got to within their company helped me so much with such a dumb issue. It really took a week for them to actually consider and believe it might be something on their end and I'm not just a llama misusing my smartphone??? Thank you all!!!


Congrats ! Go get them


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Welcome to Uber!


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

parkersking said:


> I finally got it. On Saturday, two agents both responded... Thank you all!!!


My condolences.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Don't thank us - or Uber.
> You'll soon be envying men's-club dancers.


^^^
Or maybe even men's room attendants.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

parkersking said:


> I was finally approved today, drove around a busy town for over an hour, no pings, which I understand can happen. Checked the rider app, I was nowhere to be found. Drove back to my neighborhood to double check with my girlfriend and roommate, nobody could see me on the map from their rider app (each with their own account and they could see several drivers in the area.) It literally said the closest driver was 8 minutes away but I'm online 10 feet away. Does anyone have experience with this? I emailed the miami partners hq but who knows how long that'll take to get a response... PS I tried re-logging, force closing the app and reopening it, and restarting my phone entirely.


This is why I prefer having the app on an Uber Iphone, instead my own, 'cause when it doesn't work, I just take it in and they give me a new one that does work.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I personally can not run both Uber Partner and the Uber Customer app at the same time on an android phone. That may be the problem. As soon as you start Uber Customer the Partner app goes offline. They use the same components, and can not run at the same time on android.


----------



## paulafl34 (Jul 20, 2015)

I am in the same boat in the same area. I have no pings and cant see myself on the rider app. Please share what you find out = )


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Adbam said:


> Cell phones don't use satellite GPS they use cell phone tower triangulation. So the tip another driver gave about another logging on and off to see if any car neAR by disappears may help. Sorry for ur issues.


Your cell phone may not have a gps, most do. when the location settings are set to HIGH accuracy the gps can pinpoint your location to within one meter or so. It uses more battery.

One reason pins are often way off is pax who have phones set to "low battery use" or some such setting, that reduces the location accuracy by turning off the built in gps sensor.


----------



## paulafl34 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ok I am having the same problem, I logged in to my driver account and even though my docs are there uploaded plain as day, its says they are missing and I was told by tech support that I need to do all of the background checks, I already did!! I got this email last week 
Hi Paula,
Thanks for writing in!
Looks like all the documents in your account are all reviewed, also I see here that your account has been active since June 24. Congratulations! You are now an official partner driver. Take care and drive safely! 
If you have any other concerns, just let me know.
*Carla*


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

I chose 'add another vehicle' and added the exact same car and documents. I also kept using the technical 'help' category "riders cant call me" and told them another uber driver tried my account on his phone and it didnt work, even though his acct works fine on that device. Finally, miraculously, something clicked and someone cared enough to fix it on their end instead of flooding me with generic troubleshooting answers. No worries though after today it looks like uber may leave pbc like they did broward LOL.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

I am in Delray too, same thing is happening now.............


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I personally can not run both Uber Partner and the Uber Customer app at the same time on an android phone. That may be the problem. As soon as you start Uber Customer the Partner app goes offline. They use the same components, and can not run at the same time on android.


I don't have that issue with Android.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

"...a llama misusing my smart phone." Line of the week!


----------



## parkersking (Jul 16, 2015)

Anyone in PCB who has this issue, at your own discretion I offer you to PM me your login details and I'll try it for you from my phone. I put my trust in a member of the site and he tried it for me, when it didn't work I knew it was 100% an account issue on Uber's end. Up to you, but I'm glad to help. Good luck!


----------



## scottmanikas (Aug 15, 2015)

now its my turn to experience this nightmare. same issue as parkersking. see myself on iOS uber partner but not iOS uber pax. and don't see myself on either uber partner android or uber pax android.


----------

